# Two Morons On a Boat



## Doc C (May 21, 2012)

I don't know the two guys names are but the father and son diving team are just insane!!! That kid could probably file charges of abuse against his father because you know it had to be total hell growing up under his command that I can't see being anything but mentally abusive, in the least. The dad is a buffoon, a court jester, a totally inept, socially (totally) incorrect, poor loser, cry baby, yell about everything (because he has no clue how to speak to another human), whiny, immature loser!!! Did you see the fit he threw when he lost the boat bet! OMG, why did the fool even bet his total means of making a living in the first place??? What responsible adult would offer up his entire business on a bet. That like Donald Trump saying - well, if I miss this putt, you get Trump Towers. They have to be fake and actors because nobody, NOBODY is the bumbling monkey that this guy trys to play. He just can't possibly exist in real life!!! If he IS for real, he should be taken off the streets and institutionalized because he's an unsafe social schizo!!!


----------



## tomsteve (May 21, 2012)

sure the youngen could file charges of abuse. then the judge would say something like," let me get this straight. the boss( your father) is an arse, you quit. and you kept going back to work for him??? who really put you in that postion?? case dismissed."
yes, there are bumbling idiots like that in real life. i have worked for one, not in logging, but construction. i quit. didnt go back. i may have been nuts, but not insane.
personally i think the old mans on drugs and the kid should be on drugs.


----------



## Joe46 (May 21, 2012)

Believe me The guy is real. I've even driven past his place. Has his sign in the front yard S&S Aqua Logging. I didn't slow down. Didn't want to catch any stupid from him.


----------



## luvatenor (May 21, 2012)

*No morals or ethics*

I watched the last episode this morning and could not believe how immoral these two are. Losing a bet, Jim would not concede 
defeat and being followed by a History Channel camera, cuts a chain and steals his boat back. His son, who I thought had a chance 
for some degree of sanity, after several attempts, rammed the opposition's boat. He shows that he is just as psychotic as his deranged father. It won't be long that James either kills someone in a rage or winds up in a prison cell. Jim deserves to be in a prison where real justice would take place the first time he opened his mouth-History Channel-you cannot sink any lower than you have(or can they?).


----------



## Winchester356 (May 21, 2012)

These people are ruining the show.


----------



## Rescue1 (May 27, 2012)

I think he does exist, and for the most part is an idiot..However.. I feel the producers really bring out the stupidity of really the entire cast of the show. Every controversial quirk, or stupid facial expression, everything, the producers will milk to no end. Also, I think some of it is staged. Who really knows the truth except the loggers..:confuse:


----------



## KiwiBro (May 27, 2012)

How is this any different than prostitution?
These guys are earning $ in what many would consider questionable ways. 
You lot are like peeping toms. Hahahahaha


----------



## luvatenor (May 28, 2012)

*Common sense*

As I watched the younger psychotic Smith try and succeed to ram Uncle Buck's boat a thought crossed my mind. A deliberate
ramming of a boat on a PUBLIC waterway would definitely result in an arrest for assault with a dangerous weapon(the boat would be classified as a weapon in this case). However, no arrest occurred confirming that indeed, this was a setup by the History Channel-what's next, the smith boys dropping bombs out of a plane at Uncle Buck? Remember the old adage-" Money talks, bull#### walks."


----------



## CK1 (May 28, 2012)

This show is all about entertaining the viewers. I would suspect they are very close to ea other behind the scenes. Jimmy is a real troublemaker though:

Jimmy Smith, Ax Men Logger, Charged With Theft of Disability Payments for Working on TV Show - Seattle News - The Daily Weekly

Local News | Wash state: 'Ax Men' crew salvaged logs illegally | Seattle Times Newspaper


----------



## luvatenor (May 28, 2012)

*Troublemaker*

I think common criminal or thief fits better than troublemaker!!


----------



## Humptulips (May 31, 2012)

They may not be the smartest guys around but they can read the script.


----------



## rmh3481 (May 31, 2012)

Like it or not, its all made up drama for the show...


----------



## Oldtimer (May 31, 2012)

Rescue1 said:


> Who really knows the truth except the loggers..:confuse:



Do not call these inbreds "Loggers". Don't.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (May 31, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Do not call these inbreds "Loggers". Don't.



"Loggers"

"Loggers

"Logger"

"Real Loggers"


"The Best Loggers"


----------



## Muffler Bearing (May 31, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Do not call these inbreds "Loggers". Don't.



Have A Rep!

"U" Are A True Logger.

My Invisible Friend Told Me That.


----------

